# Australia Vs. USA??



## ConfusedMover (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay so even though I have been to Australia numerous times, sometimes for 5 months sometimes for a few weeks, I still want to know from the people who actually live there the pros and cons of living in Sydney. 

I know I only want to move to Sydney. I have been to Melbourne but fell in love with Sydney. 

I currently live in Southern California and will be going to DC or NY for my doctorate program. 

Can some people who have moved from the United States to Australia tell me about their experience in moving? Benefits and Disadvantages of both places?? 

When I come I will be a Psychologist. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

ConfusedMover said:


> Okay so even though I have been to Australia numerous times, sometimes for 5 months sometimes for a few weeks, I still want to know from the people who actually live there the pros and cons of living in Sydney.
> 
> I know I only want to move to Sydney. I have been to Melbourne but fell in love with Sydney.
> 
> ...



Tradionally the salaries are a lot higher in Australia but as a Psychologist it will be porbably be a lot lower.

Australia is great if you bought property 10-15 years ago and can afford to live in a nice area but there is a reason why many young Australians are heading overseas to seek a better lifestyle and better job opportunities.

Sydney is a great city but only the original city. Anything past the inner west isn't Sydney in my opinion and I wouldn't live there even if I was paid too.


----------



## Steve of Adelaide (Dec 13, 2009)

You only mention Sydney and Melbourne, have you considered the other cities? Sydney, in my mind, is over-rated. Property there is ridiculously over-priced and if you don't live near the CBD then you face a very long, LA-style, commute. Brisbane is a great place with a beautiful climate, Perth is amazing, and Adelaide is perhaps the best kept secret in all of Australia. Adelaide has great weather, is the cheapest of all the mainland capital cities to live in, and is close to the Barossa Valley, one of the world's premier wine regions. I only say this to give you other options as it seems many people who seek to live here only consider Australia's eastern seaboard without exploring other areas.


----------



## ConfusedMover (Feb 26, 2010)

I see why you would mention other cities and not just focus on Sydney. The reason I chose Sydney is because my dads entire family lives there and I'm very close to my uncle, aunt and cousins. Because I lived in Sydney before I have made quite a few amount of friends in Sydney and have a life kinda set up for myself. 

Brisbane, Adelaide and the other places you mentioned are beautiful cities but too quiet for my liking. I am from LA and I do know about the traffic you are talking about in Sydney. I do like the public transportation Sydney has so I'm okay with that aspect. 

Thanks though for the information. 

What I really wanted to know is, those who moved from the states to australia.. are you genuinely happy? Do you ever second guess your move. 

A lot of people always ask me, Why Australia?!?! You live in the States, things are cheap here, so many opportunities, so many cities to choose from! Why do you want to go somewhere that has 4 major cities, far away from everything and more expensive! 

I always say.. its just the lifestyle really appeals to me. I can't stand the US corporate life of hussle and bussle. I do know in Sydney it can be that same kind of lifestyle but most people are so relaxed and actually enjoy life!! 

Anyways, I wanted to know how other Americans in AUstralia feel about their move?


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey!

Speaking as a neutral and from the UK if I were to choose either from the USA or Australia I would choose the USA. I say this because to me Australia is so far away from the world and is kinda isolated from everywhere. Sure you have most of the Asia on your doorstep but if you want to travel across to your Europe your talking about a 20 hours or so, which can be very exhausting.

Don't get me wrong Australia has its pros and cons and it always seems sunny and hot compare to the UK, which completely sucks big time lol. I'd love to go to Australia as a holiday break but as for living there it doesn't appeal to me. You should be happy living in LA. I've always love the idea of living in LA and living it up....are you not liking LA? wanna trade places? I hoping to emigrate to the USA or Canada in the near future but I'm slightly leaning more to Canada due to the fact it seems easier to be accepted and I feel like I can offer something to the country.

Steve


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

ConfusedMover said:


> Anyways, I wanted to know how other Americans in AUstralia feel about their move?


Have you performed a search in the forum? If not try one, since I know this has been discussed before. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

